# quarter window sst trim removal



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am new to restore and looking to replace the SST or chrome trim on my quarter windows between window and door glass on a convertible 68. How are these held on and is there a trick to removing?


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Are you talking the vertical trim/seal on the front edge of the Qtr glass.
If so there are no fasteners holding it. Best tool for removal is a block of wood say 2x2 inch about a foot long with nice square ends, and a mallet.
Put the block of wood against the trim and wack away with the mallet. You need to drive it off the glass. 
You can try this without removing the glass from the car but you will need another person holding the glass from moving. If they are original and never been removed before they can be a SOB to get off. Be careful if you do it on the car, if they are tough to get off you could do damage to the window regulator and mechanisms.
Once you have it off you will see the strip of felt that holds it to the glass, you should replace that also, you can find that at any auto glass shop.
Reverse procedure for install.

Bill


----------



## Tim45330 (Oct 11, 2013)

worked real easy - thanks


----------

